# Alanis Morissette - ihr Kind ist da!



## Mandalorianer (27 Dez. 2010)

*Alanis Morissette - ihr Kind ist da*​


Alanis Morissette ist zum ersten Mal Mama geworden. Die Sängerin und ihr Ehemann MC Souleye (Mario Treadway) bekamen ihr Kind genau zu Weihnachten, am 25. Dezember! Der kleine Junge heißt Ever Imre Morissette-Treadway. Ihr Sprecher bestätigte: “Alanis Morissette und Mario ‘Souleye’ Treadway haben einen Jungen bekommen. Alle sind gesund und glücklich.”

Das Paar hatte im Mai 2010 geheiratet. Kurz nachdem sie wussten, dass sie Eltern werden. Im August gab sie ihre Schwangerschaft bekannt.
*
Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Q (27 Dez. 2010)

oh, eins der berühmten Siebenmonatskinder  :thx: und Herzlichen Glückwunsch an die kleine Familie!


----------



## Katzun (28 Dez. 2010)

herzlichen glückwunsch Alanis :thumbup:


----------

